# [VIDEO] A Syrian Regime sniper shooting civilian protestors gets his...



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jul 21, 2012)

I had the same exact reaction as the crowd.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 21, 2012)

Was it wrong that I just laughed my ass off?


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 22, 2012)

Chopstick said:


> Was it wrong that I just laughed my ass off?


Not at all. ;). I think it's a mandatory reaction. lol


----------



## pardus (Jul 22, 2012)

I had to play that a dozen times. "I can see my house from here!" lol


----------



## dknob (Jul 23, 2012)

damn did that dude just get his shit pushed in by a 60mm??


----------



## Etype (Jul 23, 2012)

dknob said:


> damn did that dude just get his shit pushed in by a 60mm??


It looks like he might be firing something big from inside the position (watch the first few seconds of the vid), maybe he had the world's most catastrophic misfire.


----------

